# power reverser problem



## B oickle (4 mo ago)

I have a 2005 JD 5425 tractor with a cab It has 1700 hrs on it and this July it started acting up. It would randomly put itself in neutral and the dash cluster lights would come on but I would just push the power reverser in forward and continue. The frequency of these incidents increased and two times it put itself in neutral and the tractor came to an abrupt stop. I tried to put it in gear but the cluster lights would come on and it would accept the forward power reverser without going in neutral and cluster dash lights coming on. I let it set for a few minutes and then it worked like normal.But it would again put itself in neutral but would respond when I put it in forward with the shifter on by steering wheel. I had someone check it over but couldn't find anything to cause it. Fuses are fine and not broken wires or bad connect. Today it put itself in neutral along with shutting down and coming to an abrupt stop. Started up and then went forward like normal for 2 hundred metres and then in neutral again and wouldn't respond to staying in gear without cluster dash lights coming on. Had to tow it out to the barn and letting it set for hours and no change. Any ideas of what the problem may be?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I found the following post on the internet:

"Solution Number: 82859

Solution Summary: 5X25|5 E Limited| 5 EN PowrReverser™ Defaults to Neutral; Tractor will not move without cycling the clutch

Publication Date: Feb 17 2009

basically says the seat switch is your problem.
*Also...Additional Information :
In extreme cold conditions on open station tractors the seat cushion deflection will be reduced preventing the seat switch from being actuated*.

Have your dealer service manager check out the DTAC using the solution number listed above."


----------



## B oickle (4 mo ago)

EdF said:


> I found the following post on the internet:
> 
> "Solution Number: 82859
> 
> ...


Thank you , we will look into that solution this evening.


----------

